

Why does my “Windows 7 Ultimate” OS only upgrade to “Windows 10 Professional”? - cdvonstinkpot

I recently opted to upgrade my current &#x27;Windows 7 Ultimate&quot; to the free, &quot;Windows 10&quot; offering, and was dismayed to find that my previous &quot;Ultimate&quot; product version was only upgraded to a &quot;Professional&quot; version of the new &quot;10&quot; OS.<p>Is there no comparable variant for &quot;Windows 10&quot;, or does MS want me to pay extra for a comparable version? It appears so: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;is.gd&#x2F;pQwGZ7
======
duncan_bayne
Seven editions, huh? Looks like Microsoft still hasn't learned from Apple ...

(No Apple fanboy here, either - I run Linux and FreeBSD and wouldn't spend
money on Apple products any more than Microsoft. But this - product range
management - is something they clearly get Very Right).

~~~
datalist
It is not seven editions, it is two (excluding Enterprise, which aims for a
completely different area).

The rest (the other editions as you called them) is for different purposes and
platforms (similarly to iOS in Apple's case).

------
merb
Windows 10 Pro is the highest Version for Consumers. Enterprise is only a
Target for Companies.

------
kagamine
Why are there 7 different versions of Windows? Why can't Win 7 Norwegian
upgrade to Win 8 English?

